# Historical Places



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 29, 2016)

I don't see a thread with this subject. I am sure we all have some favorites we travel to now and again.  Please indulge the history buffs on this thread with a bit of history as well as your great photos.
The following is a view through the tray slot to the kitchen at the old jail in Jim Thorpe, Pa. It was the site of imprisonment and execution of several of the " Molly Maguires ", a group of Irish coal miners accused by the coal companies of various crimes. In 1972, Sean Connery and Richard Harris starred in a movie of the same name detailing the lives and story of some of these men and their families.
With Halloween near, I felt this pic was appropriate.


----------

